# The KxK Photo Thread!



## jsousa (Feb 17, 2009)

Post ALL POSSIBLE KxK's that you guys have in here! I wanna see 'em all! Try for high res pics, and lots of them!!!


----------



## technomancer (Feb 17, 2009)

Ask and you shall receive (and yes my frets needed cleaned when I took these pics )























































Still in progress













Will be KxKs


----------



## jsousa (Feb 17, 2009)

ive seen yours man!!!! great looking, as always, but im looking for those of you out there that own KxKs, but there are no high res, good pics to find online of


----------



## eegor (Feb 17, 2009)

Wow, that singlecut is HAWT!! I can't wait to see the final product.


----------



## technomancer (Feb 17, 2009)

eegor said:


> Wow, that singlecut is HAWT!! I can't wait to see the final product.



Thanks  It'll be getting cream pups and knobs when it's done.


----------



## HaGGuS (Feb 17, 2009)

Some happy snaps of mine.


----------



## Harry (Feb 17, 2009)

Nice pics Hags


----------



## jsousa (Feb 17, 2009)

haggus, tightttt.

review it for us mayhaps? hows the fit/finish/fretwork/etc.?


----------



## HaGGuS (Feb 17, 2009)

jsousa said:


> haggus, tightttt.
> 
> review it for us mayhaps? hows the fit/finish/fretwork/etc.?



Fit and finish.. 10 / 10
fretwork 12 / 10
Plays like a dream.
Ultra thin neck profile.
Its full of win.


----------



## eegor (Feb 17, 2009)

HaGGuS said:


> Ultra thin neck profile.



I was just about to ask about this. There's one pic where it looks paper thin.


----------



## jsousa (Feb 17, 2009)

HaGGuS said:


> Fit and finish.. 10 / 10
> fretwork 12 / 10
> Plays like a dream.
> Ultra thin neck profile.
> Its full of win.



awesome. i ordered a custom a few days ago, so im pumped. 
hows it sound?

kxk vs sherman guitars? i know many people said rob makes guitars on the same level as BRJ, but i wonder about vs sherman....


----------



## HaGGuS (Feb 17, 2009)

I think KxK, B.R.J and Mr Sherman are some of the best in the buisness.


----------



## jsousa (Feb 17, 2009)

HaGGuS said:


> I think KxK, B.R.J and Mr Sherman are some of the best in the buisness.



hows your kxk sound?


----------



## 7slinger (Feb 17, 2009)




----------



## HaGGuS (Feb 17, 2009)

It sounds bigger than a grizzly bear flying in a A-10 tank buster.
It is a metal machine.


----------



## jsousa (Feb 17, 2009)

HaGGuS said:


> It sounds bigger than a grizzly bear flying in a A-10 tank buster.
> It is a metal machine.



LMAO thats awesome


nice pics 7 slinger!


----------



## 7slinger (Feb 17, 2009)

HaGGuS said:


> It sounds bigger than a grizzly bear flying in a A-10 tank buster.
> It is a metal machine.



I'm going to have to agree with that, mine is a very resonant guitar


----------



## jsousa (Feb 17, 2009)

7slinger said:


> I'm going to have to agree with that, mine is a very resonant guitar



so "thick chunky chugs" eh?


----------



## canuck brian (Feb 17, 2009)

Rob has the coolest volute - hands down.


----------



## F1Filter (Feb 17, 2009)

I'm sure everyone is getting sick of seeing these same photos. I should get some new pics taken of her one of these days....


----------



## jsousa (Feb 17, 2009)

F1Filter said:


> I'm sure everyone is getting sick of seeing these same photos. I should get some new pics taken of her one of these days....



still sexy, but yes, new, detailed pics would be nice haha.

review?


----------



## jacksonplayer (Feb 17, 2009)

And now I shall blind you all!!


----------



## Randy (Feb 17, 2009)

@ all of these...

Though I'm adamantly "bare neck", I'm starting to think painted/finished looks best on a neck-thru.


----------



## jsousa (Feb 17, 2009)

jacksonplayer said:


>



sweeeeet. REVIEWWWWWWW


----------



## zimbloth (Feb 18, 2009)

I dig F1Filter's blue one.


----------



## guitarbuilder93 (Feb 18, 2009)

F1Filter said:


>


 
fav KxK evah!

EVAH. /thread (actually, some of the shit technomancer has planned is gonna make me drool... so, now /thread)


----------



## ILdÐÆMcº³ (Feb 18, 2009)

jsousa said:


> still sexy, but yes, new, detailed pics would be nice haha.
> 
> review?



Yeah, more pics please, in my opinion that is the sexiest guitar KxK has made and that is saying a lot.


----------



## F1Filter (Feb 18, 2009)

jsousa said:


> still sexy, but yes, new, detailed pics would be nice haha.



Yeah, yeah, I know. It definitely needs some new pics taken.



> review?



Rob does great work. That's all I can really say about it. I told him exactly what I wanted, that I'd like some mods made to the design (ie. string ferrule layout, a deeper-C neck profile, etc), he made some suggestions what should be done with the paint scheme. And there you have it.

Build quality wise. I said this in another thread, that it's right on par with my CS Jacksons. The fretwork on it is immaculate. The only adjustment I had to make, was to the depth of the string slots on the nut. Rob went a bit too conservative on the depths for my liking. But I've got a set of nut files, and I'm still a bit on the fence about what gauges I'm going to keep on this. So that wasn't really an issue for me. The paint on it is what I would have expected to see on something like a prototype at an auto show, rather than on an electric guitar. It doesn't quite change colors like the EBMM JP's "Mystic Dream" paint scheme. But it does this thing where it turns from a metallic flake finish, to a shiny blue depending on how the light hits it. 

The next time I talk to Rob. I've got to ask him how he got the fretboard the way it is. I've never seen an ebony board with such a tight grain and so smooth. It's like black glass.

Soundwise. It's easily one of the loudest solid bodied gtrs I've tried unplugged. I haven't found dead-spots anywhere on it. And since it's all mahogany with an ebony fretboard. The addition of a SD Blackout to the equation was a no-brainer for me. Mahogany/Ebony + Blackout =  when plugged in.


----------



## vehemence (Feb 18, 2009)

the dirty things i would do for a KxK......god i friggin LOVE the way these look


----------



## Wi77iam (Feb 18, 2009)

HOLY SHIT, gas for KxK sooo bad now. like seriously, I don't get gas for anything really, but these are amazing.. but the exchange rate at the moment is just killing everything.. FUCK THE ECONOMY!


----------



## Raoul Duke (Feb 18, 2009)

william93 said:


> HOLY SHIT, gas for KxK sooo bad now. like seriously, I don't get gas for anything really, but these are amazing.. but the exchange rate at the moment is just killing everything.. FUCK THE ECONOMY!



I feel your pain brother, down under gets the shit end of the stick alot when it comes to prices


----------



## playstopause (Feb 18, 2009)

Steve, that red singlecut will be f*ckin' awesome!


----------



## ShadyDavey (Feb 18, 2009)

william93 said:


> HOLY SHIT, gas for KxK sooo bad now. like seriously, I don't get gas for anything really, but these are amazing.. but the exchange rate at the moment is just killing everything.. FUCK THE ECONOMY!



Your pain is our pain - I'm thinking of pulling a bullion heist so if it comes off I'll let you know ;p

As with yourself, I don't GAS - guitars are lovely things to behold when made correctly, they sound awesome....but they're still tools at the end of the day so I've always been quite dispassionate about custom instruments.

KxK's are replacing Carvin or Ibby at the top of my "Would blow goats for" list.


----------



## heffergm (Feb 18, 2009)

ShadyDavey said:


> Your pain is our pain - I'm thinking of pulling a bullion heist so if it comes off I'll let you know ;p
> 
> As with yourself, I don't GAS - guitars are lovely things to behold when made correctly, they sound awesome....but they're still tools at the end of the day so I've always been quite dispassionate about custom instruments.
> 
> KxK's are replacing Carvin or Ibby at the top of my "Would blow goats for" list.



You lost me there... you're so dispassionate about custom instruments that you'd blow a goat for one. Hrm, maybe I've misinterpreted something


----------



## technomancer (Feb 18, 2009)

playstopause said:


> Steve, that red singlecut will be f*ckin' awesome!



Thanks 

Funny thing is that color was sort of an accident. Rob was experimenting with different purples to get the color I wanted over the mahogany and sent me a pic of that just as a 'that's what's on it at the moment' touch point and was going to strip it and go for the darker purple color. I stopped him and told him to do the black burst around the edge as that color, while not what I originally envisioned, is badassed 

It also doesn't show well in the pics, but it's a trans color letting the sweet grain on that mahogany piece show through a bit


----------



## jsousa (Feb 18, 2009)

technomancer said:


> Thanks
> 
> Funny thing is that color was sort of an accident. Rob was experimenting with different purples to get the color I wanted over the mahogany and sent me a pic of that just as a 'that's what's on it at the moment' touch point and was going to strip it and go for the darker purple color. I stopped him and told him to do the black burst around the edge as that color, while not what I originally envisioned, is badassed
> 
> It also doesn't show well in the pics, but it's a trans color letting the sweet grain on that mahogany piece show through a bit



Cool story but purple would be amazing


----------



## synrgy (Feb 18, 2009)

jsousa said:


> Cool story but purple would be amazing


 
World needs more purple guitars.


----------



## technomancer (Feb 18, 2009)

Funny thing is it actually IS purple. The brown of the mahogany adds the reddish shade to it. I'm looking forward to seeing it in person, as it's supposed to be more purple under normal light.

Also you can see the trans better in this pic from before the burst was applied:


----------



## Cancer (Feb 18, 2009)

Some oldies, but goodies....


























To say I miss this guitar, is just a ridiculous understatement.


Some day, hopefully I can get Rob to try this finish again, maybe with a Cocobola fretboard next time.


----------



## jsousa (Feb 18, 2009)

cancer -- why dont u have it anymore


----------



## vampiregenocide (Feb 18, 2009)

^ That is mighty damn beautiful.


----------



## jacksonplayer (Feb 18, 2009)

jsousa said:


> sweeeeet. REVIEWWWWWWW



I posted a review way back when I first got the Massively Yellow KXK. However, I suppose a few comments might be in order now that I've had the guitar for awhile (about a year or so).

Overall, I think the build quality is on par with any other custom shop guitar I've seen. Which makes KXKs a ridiculously good value. The inlays, finish, and fretwork on mine are wonderful. I got a bone nut on mine, and Rob seems to have cut the slots to a more appropriate height than on some of the ones I've seen with the Graphtech nut.

The neck is very thin--about like a 7620. All of the ones I've played/seen have the thin neck, so you'll definitely have to specify if you want something different.

I ordered mine with 27 frets, and the fret access is unreal. The only problem is that I have to pay attention when I'm trying to play something at the 24th fret, since I can't just go to the last fret for that. 

For me, the only downside is that it has the EMG-sized pickup routs. Rob was charging a little extra for passives back then, and I should have sprung for that. At the time, I was playing EMGs but changed my tastes awhile later. I currently have Duncan Blackouts in the guitar but might order some custom shop passive Duncans in the EMG housing (which they will do now). The Blackouts hadn't come out yet when I ordered the guitar, or I would have gotten the smaller routs. The position of the neck pickup is not a problem for me, since I don't wack the strings very hard with my picking hand--it might be a problem for heavy rhythm players, though. The bonus is that the neck pickup sounds great for leads, since it isn't as bassy as it would be on a 22-fret guitar.

The overall sound of the guitar is resonant, with a similar tonal quality to a Jackson Soloist, though maybe just a tad less low-end. Since I'm more of a fusion player now, I'd probably order it with a mahogany neck if I were to do it over. But for metal, this thing is a crusher.


----------



## TMM (Feb 18, 2009)

Ye olde' KxK














Action shots:


----------



## whosdealin (Feb 18, 2009)

Here is mine


----------



## ShadyDavey (Feb 18, 2009)

heffergm said:


> You lost me there... you're so dispassionate about custom instruments that you'd blow a goat for one. Hrm, maybe I've misinterpreted something



Guitars in general APART from KxK.

Its not often I change my mind, KxK's have done it - I'm GASing 

(twas me being unclear - damn my brain/fingers connection)



whosdealin said:


> Here is mine



Its perfect.

Got any goats? 

Further Edit:

Oh man, just seen TMM's as well......help meh.....


----------



## Anton (Feb 18, 2009)

It seems like no one has a KxK with a trem...
anybody has one and can post some pics?


----------



## Cancer (Feb 18, 2009)

jsousa said:


> cancer -- why dont u have it anymore




There were a couple of ,IMO, minor finish flaws in the lower horn cutaway so Rob had originally requested it back to see if he could fix it. After receiving it he recommended rebuilding it which is what's happening now. I haven't heard anything from him about progress, but to be fair I still owe money on the rebuild (Rob was super cool enough to not only install SS frets for me, but install a OFR (which is what I still owe money on)).

All in all, I can't complain, refuse to actually, as Rob is taking super care of me over a flaw which, quite frankly, I was prepared to live with given the overall awesomeness of that Instrument.


----------



## Elysian (Feb 18, 2009)

Cancer said:


> There were a couple of ,IMO, minor finish flaws in the lower horn cutaway so Rob had originally requested it back to see if he could fix it. After receiving it he recommended rebuilding it which is what's happening now. I haven't heard anything from him about progress, but to be fair I still owe money on the rebuild (Rob was super cool enough to not only install SS frets for me, but install a OFR (which is what I still owe money on)).
> 
> All in all, I can't complain, refuse to actually, as Rob is taking super care of me over a flaw which, quite frankly, I was prepared to live with given the overall awesomeness of that Instrument.



now that is customer service. kudos to Rob on that one, great to hear that.


----------



## technomancer (Feb 18, 2009)

Anton said:


> It seems like no one has a KxK with a trem...
> anybody has one and can post some pics?



Not mine but... IIRC Crucified owns one of the natural mahogany ones now and Dave owns the V.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Feb 18, 2009)

Anton said:


> It seems like no one has a KxK with a trem...
> anybody has one and can post some pics?



I have 2 being built with an OFR7. I'm hoping my first one should be done soon, the second one is a few months behind it.


----------



## ShadyDavey (Feb 18, 2009)

technomancer said:


> Not mine but... IIRC Crucified owns one of the natural mahogany ones now and Dave owns the V.





Absolutely drop-dead gorgeous. I'm turning into a fanboi >_<


----------



## Crucified (Feb 18, 2009)

i have that one above there and it kills. i loves it. The tuning stability on the ofr could be a little better but to honest, it doesn't have new strings or anything on it so i'll be resetting it up with my preferred set of strings and give it a go after that. still though i'm only making tiny tweaks every so often. it sounds like a monster and the blackouts are pretty awesome(and i'm a passives guy!)


----------



## jsousa (Feb 18, 2009)

Crucified said:


> i have that one above there and it kills. i loves it. The tuning stability on the ofr could be a little better but to honest, it doesn't have new strings or anything on it so i'll be resetting it up with my preferred set of strings and give it a go after that. still though i'm only making tiny tweaks every so often. it sounds like a monster and the blackouts are pretty awesome(and i'm a passives guy!)



awesome man. sometimes if you put an additional spring in the floyd it will help tuning stability.

btw...i hear youve owned sherman and kxks and can compare for me....


----------



## 7slinger (Feb 18, 2009)

whosdealin said:


> Here is mine



I love the finish on that


----------



## ak33 (Feb 18, 2009)

love the natural wood look


----------



## Edroz (Feb 18, 2009)

here's all the pics i have so far of my Sii-7. hopefully it will be completed this year.


----------



## Raoul Duke (Feb 18, 2009)

One day i will own one, i must!

She will be mine...oh yes...she will be mine...


----------



## renzoip (Feb 18, 2009)

ShadyDavey said:


> Guitars in general APART from KxK.
> 
> Its not often I change my mind, KxK's have done it - I'm GASing
> 
> ...




Coolest KXK I've ever seen!!


----------



## wannabguitarist (Feb 19, 2009)

I think my favorite thing about KxK is how they remind me of Jackson Soloists. I don't know what it is about them but the first time I saw a picture of a Sii-7 my brain was screaming "OMG SL2 sevenstring!"


----------



## VforVendetta00 (Feb 19, 2009)

about time to join this party i say............. the only shot i can find right now, maybe i'll get better pics sometime soon. that pic is now outdated, the red RG and the parker are long gone............


----------



## Pauly (Feb 19, 2009)

I seriously think this thread should be stickied, along with a ones for the other custom guys here like Oni, Roter e.t.c so people can come in and instantly have access to a ton of work from each luthier.

Oh and seriously sexy thread is sexy.


----------



## Sepultorture (Feb 19, 2009)

whosdealin said:


> Here is mine



that arch top is the fuckin sex


----------



## technomancer (Feb 19, 2009)

VforVendetta00 said:


> about time to join this party i say............. the only shot i can find right now, maybe i'll get better pics sometime soon. that pic is now outdated, the red RG and the parker are long gone............



Warrior V javelin of doom 

And there is still something I just love about that weird assed Ergo shape


----------



## VforVendetta00 (Feb 19, 2009)

technomancer said:


> Warrior V javelin of doom
> 
> And there is still something I just love about that weird assed Ergo shape




cant help but love that weird ergo, it might have the most flaws but it sounds freaking awesome, and always makes people go WTF?! so it is my favorite, even if it doesnt play as nice as my kxk or ibanez.


----------



## shredder777 (Feb 19, 2009)

Oh hi


----------



## Hollowway (Feb 19, 2009)

technomancer said:


> Warrior V javelin of doom
> 
> And there is still something I just love about that weird assed Ergo shape


 
Wait, so what is that ergo guitar? And how many strings does it have - I can't tell from the picture.


----------



## technomancer (Feb 19, 2009)

Hollowway said:


> Wait, so what is that ergo guitar? And how many strings does it have - I can't tell from the picture.



Ergo instruments: Ergo Instruments | Home of the handmade EUB (Electric Upright Bass)

They occasionally build guitars as well. The one pictured is a seven string IIRC.


----------



## Crucified (Feb 19, 2009)

jsousa said:


> awesome man. sometimes if you put an additional spring in the floyd it will help tuning stability.
> 
> btw...i hear youve owned sherman and kxks and can compare for me....



not yet. I have an 8 string sherman. it's a hardtail and the kxk is a 7 with a floyd. it's not fair to compare them. i have a sherman 7 with a floyd coming eventually and can chime in when it arrives.


----------



## Randy (Feb 19, 2009)

technomancer said:


> Ergo instruments: Ergo Instruments | Home of the handmade EUB (Electric Upright Bass)




^
Having trouble finding anything on their site that doesn't look like a baseball bat with strings.


----------



## technomancer (Feb 19, 2009)

Randy said:


> ^
> Having trouble finding anything on their site that doesn't look like a baseball bat with strings.



That would be what they mostly build. Note I said they *occasionally* build guitars


----------



## Randy (Feb 19, 2009)

Hey Steve, has anybody ever told you that 'disdain' is your strong suit? 

Nah, in all seriousness though... that's a really nice ergonomic guitar, so I was just hoping they'd have some on their site. I can't wait to see your single cut when it's finished.


----------



## technomancer (Feb 19, 2009)

Randy said:


> Hey Steve, has anybody ever told you that 'disdain' is your strong suit?
> 
> Nah, in all seriousness though... that's a really nice ergonomic guitar, so I was just hoping they'd have some on their site. I can't wait to see your single cut when it's finished.



 Those Ergo's are cool. Honestly I think the only ones I've ever seen were the one posted and a seven on ebay a couple years ago that I still kick myself for not buying. It was a white and blue swirl with blue leds in the fretboard. Thing was crazy looking.

And yeah I'm really looking forward to the single cut, thing is going to be insane as it's one solid chunk of mahogany. Should sound HUGE


----------



## ajdehoogh (Feb 21, 2009)

Perhaps I should add mine? Here is a few pics of mine:


----------



## whosdealin (Feb 21, 2009)

Hey Ajdehoogh nice guitar man. What finish is that it, is it a marbalize or something else ?


----------



## ajdehoogh (Feb 21, 2009)

Nope. Paint splater'ed.  I got the idea from the Black/Green Universes but wanted something a little bit different. Came out pretty well I think.


----------



## VforVendetta00 (Feb 21, 2009)

Hollowway said:


> Wait, so what is that ergo guitar? And how many strings does it have - I can't tell from the picture.




well, my ergo has 7 strings, dimarzios 27" scale, 27frets, piezo pickup, ash body, madagascar ebony neck. i've had it close to 4yrs now. and last i heard Jesse (the luthier) wasnt building any right now cause he had moved the shop. my KXK plays nicer, but the ergo has a bigger WTF? factor haha


----------



## Kimling (Feb 21, 2009)

whosdealin said:


> Here is mine



That's just a classy guitar. Damn, that's hot!


----------



## vampiregenocide (Feb 12, 2012)

So I've got a bit of GAS for a KxK, but the site has few photos and having to scour all over the internet for pictures is a pain in the ass. I figured it would be cool to have a thread specifically devoted to them (Did a search, couldn't find one).

So yeah, just post any pictures or videos of KxK guitars here, be them 6, 7 or 8 strings. Live shots are also welcome. 

I particularly have GAS for a warrior V7, as impractical as they may be!


----------



## mphsc (Feb 12, 2012)

I so want another already.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Feb 12, 2012)

Dude that is nice! Yours I take it? Any pictures of the back + specs?


----------



## Nonservium (Feb 12, 2012)

Dat singlecut....oh my...


----------



## mphsc (Feb 12, 2012)

I really need to take some myself & update my NGD because this guitar is outstanding in every aspect. Better than any other guitar I've ever owned & I'm picky as hell.







Specs: 
7SC body shape
Mahogany neck thru body
Black Marbleized finish w/ black burst edges
Black Marbleized headstock
Maple fretboard
25.5 scale
String-thru
Black Hardware
Sperzel locking tuners
Ebony block in-lays
Ebony covered P-90 7's
Ebony black plate & truss cover
Ebony knobs
2 vol, 3 way
Maple headstock inlay


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Feb 12, 2012)

I wonder if they still accept orders for the KKD V's...

And I wonder if they would make a 7 string version of it...


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Feb 12, 2012)

pics from google images
was on here 4sale (might still be)


----------



## mphsc (Feb 12, 2012)

TRENCHLORD said:


> pics from google images
> was on here 4sale (might still be)



I said "want" not "could afford".


----------



## EOT (Feb 12, 2012)

I was just thinking about making a thread just like this


----------



## djpharoah (Feb 12, 2012)

Search and you will find 

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sevenstring-guitars/78757-kxk-photo-thread.html


----------



## JamesM (Feb 12, 2012)

Keep in mind I've never played one, but they appear to be of the utmost quality. Further, they are a very unique company with a clever approach to a lot of things.


----------



## Hourglass1117 (Feb 12, 2012)

TRENCHLORD said:


> pics from google images
> was on here 4sale (might still be)



Oh hey that's in my living room. 

We just sold the bad boy though. Killer guitar, that's for sure.


----------



## scherzo1928 (Feb 12, 2012)

The problem with this thread is Kxks are like the yeti... No good pics exist of them.

edit: CRAP! djpharoah's thread does have good ones.


----------



## kruneh (Feb 12, 2012)

Rob does some amazing work, I really like his new DC and SC models too.


----------



## mphsc (Feb 12, 2012)

WOW, that is superb!


----------



## technomancer (Feb 12, 2012)

Merged the threads 

I'll have to get my pics in here at some point.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Feb 12, 2012)

Cheers chap!


----------



## CrowCore777 (Feb 12, 2012)

F1Filter said:


> I'm sure everyone is getting sick of seeing these same photos. I should get some new pics taken of her one of these days....



It's beautiful...


----------



## technomancer (Feb 12, 2012)

I'll start posting mine 

First off my DCii-6 6 string set neck (this model is no longer available, it's been replaced by the 6DC neck through six string)

Specs:
- Mahogany body
- Mahogany set neck
- Blank ebony fingerboard
- TonePros AVT-II bridge
- Suhr Aldrich pups
- 3 way switch
- push/pull Volume and Tone to split the neck and bridge pups
- Trans purple with Eye of Thoth masked on body

Pics (don't mind the lint in a couple of them  )


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Feb 12, 2012)

I'm so bummed I missed out on the 8Scale run.


----------



## EOT (Feb 12, 2012)

MaxOfMetal said:


> I'm so bummed I missed out on the 8Scale run.



I ordered one. But I wish I would have ordered one of the 7scales too. I really hope Rob will do them again in the future.

Techno, how many have you owned so far? I know you're considered one of the biggest KxK whores for a reason.
And is this supposed to be you ?


----------



## technomancer (Feb 12, 2012)

EOT said:


> I ordered one. But I wish I would have ordered one of the 7scales too. I really hope Rob will do them again in the future.
> 
> Techno, how many have you owned so far? I know you're considered one of the biggest KxK whores for a reason.
> And is this supposed to be you ?



Nope that was the other Steve that used to post here 

Let's see
- Sii-7 Blue Marbalize one of the orignal 12 Sii-7s
- SCii-7 Purple Wine Burst (protoype, only two of these were built, this one now lives with a guy in Russia, I sold it because I didn't get on with the neck)
- DCii-6 posted above (#2 of 2 prototypes built)
- Sii-8 The Grape Eight (Holloway has this one now, though I might buy it back later this year if things work out as I'm hoping)
- Sii-7 Green Scarab 
- Sii-7ex chambered exotic woods

I'll get pics of all of these in this thread sooner or later

I've got a 7DC, 7 Scale, and bolt-on Herc Fede swirl in progress at KxK. The 7DC should be the first one done, the bolt-on will probably be the last.

Those are over the last six years or so as my first Sii-7 order was in 2006


----------



## Hourglass1117 (Feb 12, 2012)

technomancer said:


> I'll get pics of all of these in this thread sooner or later



Preferably sooner.


----------



## morgdav (Feb 13, 2012)

KxK Sii-7

*SPECIFICATIONS*
Mahogany neck-thru (oiled)
Mahogany body (carve1)
Mahogany cavity cover
Ebony fretboard
26.5" scale
12"-16" fretboard radius
Stainless steel frets
Bareknuckle Aftermath pickups
Satin black finish


----------



## Andromalia (Feb 13, 2012)

vampiregenocide said:


>



I want to see pics of cases for that one


----------



## mphsc (Feb 13, 2012)

MaxOfMetal said:


> I'm so bummed I missed out on the 8Scale run.



No shit, me too.


----------



## mphsc (Feb 13, 2012)

technomancer said:


> I'll start posting mine
> 
> First off my DCii-6 6 string set neck (this model is no longer available, it's been replaced by the 6DC neck through six string)
> 
> ...



That guitar is so tasteful. I really like the headstock logo, it fits perfectly with the masked logo on the body. The grain thru the finish is also very nice addition.


----------



## kruneh (Feb 13, 2012)

morgdav said:


> KxK Sii-7




Sweet mother of.... that´s so awesome, super clean, I love it.
Definitely one of my fave KxK ever!
I don´t think I´ve seen it before either, and I´ve used a good share of my time surfing KxK


----------



## Sang-Drax (Feb 13, 2012)

morgdav said:


> KxK Sii-7



C'mon, share the specs! =)


----------



## elq (Feb 13, 2012)

I got my first D-SLR today, so excuse the cheesy artsy shots - it's been soo long since I've had a camera that can do Bokeh properly... but here's my Sii7


----------



## scherzo1928 (Feb 13, 2012)

Elq! pics of the back please!! That's easily the bet piece of black limba ever.


----------



## mphsc (Feb 13, 2012)

damn what kind of top is that?

and well it's backwards.... I kid, I kid.


----------



## elq (Feb 13, 2012)

scherzo1928 said:


> Elq! pics of the back please!! That's easily the bet piece of black limba ever.



Ask, and you shall receive. I agree, the limba is just gnarly and beautiful. 



mphsc said:


> damn what kind of top is that?
> 
> and well it's backwards.... I kid, I kid.



Bubinga. 




























I really like Rob's volute


----------



## pylyo (Feb 13, 2012)

^^ porn


----------



## mphsc (Feb 13, 2012)

love that body. Is that a little bit of Bubinga wrapped around in the fourth pic?


----------



## SamSam (Feb 13, 2012)

I want an 8 scale sooo badly. If you pass on the grape I wouldn't take it though techno! 

When I'm back in the home land I'll take some snaps of my Sii-7 pair.


----------



## scherzo1928 (Feb 13, 2012)

mphsc said:


> love that body. Is that a little bit of Bubinga wrapped around in the fourth pic?


 
you mean around the neck joint? I think the top is so thick, and the neck is so thin, that the top is visible on the back at the "neck joint"


----------



## mphsc (Feb 13, 2012)

SamSam said:


> I want an 8 scale sooo badly. If you pass on the grape I wouldn't take it though techno!
> 
> When I'm back in the home land I'll take some snaps of my Sii-7 pair.



I would! Rob said he was going to let other suppliers stick with the 8 game.



scherzo1928 said:


> you mean around the neck joint? I think the top is so thick, and the neck is so thin, that the top is visible on the back at the "neck joint"



Yea, that looks slick.


----------



## EOT (Feb 13, 2012)

Andromalia said:


> I want to see pics of cases for that one



Here's a pic of the case for mine. I'm assuming its the same as that one. Rob said it was the same case that Karl's uses with the spear headstock. It's about 58" x 19.5"


----------



## WillDfx (Feb 13, 2012)

EOT said:


> Here's a pic of the case for mine. I'm assuming its the same as that one. Rob said it was the same case that Karl's uses with the spear headstock. It's about 58" x 19.5"



Now that's a case!


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Feb 13, 2012)

The box that case came in must have made a random hobo very happy.


----------



## technomancer (Feb 14, 2012)

Here's another one of mine, currently my main player

Sii-7ex Specs
- 25.5" Scale length
- 5 piece rosewood neck with ebony stingers
- custom neck profile
- Striped ebony board, no inlays
- black limba wings
- 3/4" figured bubinga carve2 top
- figured bubinga headstock overlay
- chambered body
- Stainless steel frets, .095"x.054"
- UV style output jack
- Chrome hardware
- Volume / Tone / 3 way switch
- push/pull volume for coil split neck pup
- push/pull tone for coil split bridge pup
- BKP Mule calibrated set with chrome covers
- TOM bridge
- Oil finish

some outdoor pics

























































indoor photos


----------



## mphsc (Feb 14, 2012)

^ that guitar just screams bad assery. I love the neck on that one, good taste sir.


----------



## leonardo7 (Feb 14, 2012)

Holy shit! That is one exotic beast! Why get a blackmachine? Make mine KxK!


----------



## WillDfx (Feb 14, 2012)

My beauty


----------



## EOT (Feb 14, 2012)

WillDfx said:


> My beauty



I was wondering where that one ended up. I wanted to buy it, but had not the funds. Congrats man. She is a beauty


----------



## vampiregenocide (Feb 14, 2012)

Anyone got warrior Vs? Or any pictures of some. I've only seen a few.


----------



## aWoodenShip (Feb 14, 2012)

technomancer said:


> Here's another one of mine, currently my main player



I just cannot get over how stupid good this one looks still. CAN'T DO IT.


----------



## WillDfx (Feb 14, 2012)

EOT said:


> I was wondering where that one ended up. I wanted to buy it, but had not the funds. Congrats man. She is a beauty



Thanks man, it still stuns me every time I play it. It goes without saying that it's NEVER leaving my possession.


----------



## b7string (Feb 15, 2012)

elq said:


>



now THAT is how you do a heel, take some notes luthiers... (I'm talking to you PRS, love you but...)


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Feb 15, 2012)

Yeah that's off the fuckin wall.


----------



## SYLrules88 (Feb 15, 2012)

ok, delete that other poser thread called "gorgeous guitar land" and use that name for this one!! these are some incredible looking instruments!! definitely want a 7 str with some kind of marblized finish someday!


----------



## mphsc (Feb 15, 2012)

^ you would not regret.


----------



## Might-is-Right (Feb 15, 2012)

Took these of my Sii7 today...more to follow!

ImageShack(TM) slideshow


----------



## technomancer (Feb 15, 2012)

aWoodenShip said:


> I just cannot get over how stupid good this one looks still. CAN'T DO IT.



Thanks, I absolutely LOVE this guitar


----------



## Might-is-Right (Feb 15, 2012)

technomancer said:


> Thanks, I absolutely LOVE this guitar



Yeah, I think that one is the classiest guitar I've ever seen. Just amazing.


----------



## b7string (Feb 16, 2012)

Might-is-Right said:


> Yeah, I think that one is the classiest guitar I've ever seen. Just amazing.



Yeah... that rosewood/ebony neckthrough has to be the best neck of all time, congrats on making me green with envy. Almost as green as your (Techno's) other kxk


----------



## technomancer (Feb 16, 2012)

Speaking of the green scarab 

Specs:
- KxK Sii-7 Carve2
- 25.5" Scale length
- White limba body, White limba neck (aka Korina)
- Ebony board
- 12th fret hieroglyphic inlay
- Stainless steel frets, .095"x.054"
- UV style output jack
- Black hardware
- Black KxK logo
- Volume / Tone / 3 way switch
- Custom hand-made KxK scatter-wound pickups
- Sherwood Green Pearl finish
- Oiled neck
- OFR7

Couple notes: the trem cover will be coming off and left off the guitar so I told him to make it plastic, the raised screw is recessed like the others, it just needs screwed down (was going to take the cover off then decided not to screw with it before the pics  )


----------



## mphsc (Feb 16, 2012)

I like that green alot. How do you like those custom hums & what are they wound too?


----------



## Geognosy (Feb 16, 2012)

Fantastic lines on that Sherwood Green. And the oiled neck looks great.


----------



## whosdealin (Feb 16, 2012)




----------



## technomancer (Feb 16, 2012)

mphsc said:


> I like that green alot. How do you like those custom hums & what are they wound too?



They're both A5 magnets, I honestly forget the resistance at this point. Probably be considered mid output, but I'm finding I prefer that a lot as it gives more openness and clarity. Basically I like them quite a bit. This originally had BKP Painkillers in it and I really didn't care for them, the mid spike combined with the mid-strong limba was just NOT a good combo 



Geognosy said:


> Fantastic lines on that Sherwood Green. And the oiled neck looks great.



Thanks. that's the Carve2 top, I really like the look of it and have it on both the scarab and the ex


----------



## elq (Feb 16, 2012)

technomancer said:


> They're both A5 magnets, I honestly forget the resistance at this point. Probably be considered mid output, but I'm finding I prefer that a lot as it gives more openness and clarity. Basically I like them quite a bit. This originally had BKP Painkillers in it and I really didn't care for them, the mid spike combined with the mid-strong limba was just NOT a good combo




 100 times over. I absolutely LOATHE the cold sweats that I got in my Sii7. The painkillers (that I bought from you, BTW ) were a bit better, but now I have KxK pickups and all is good.


----------



## mphsc (Feb 17, 2012)

elq said:


> 100 times over. I absolutely LOATHE the cold sweats that I got in my Sii7. The painkillers (that I bought from you, BTW ) were a bit better, but now I have KxK pickups and all is good.



the P-90's Rob wound for me sounded better than both the BK Warpig & Cold Sweat in my mahog body guitar I just sold.


----------



## leandroab (Feb 18, 2012)

I hate you guys...


----------



## technomancer (Feb 18, 2012)

elq said:


> 100 times over. I absolutely LOATHE the cold sweats that I got in my Sii7. The painkillers (that I bought from you, BTW ) were a bit better, but now I have KxK pickups and all is good.



Interesting. I liked the Coldsweat neck (still have one in my original Sii-7) but was not a fan of the bridge at all.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Feb 25, 2012)

Is that all the pics of your KxKs Techno? Also does anyone have pictures of Karl's 7 string?


----------



## antman95 (Feb 25, 2012)

Might-is-Right said:


> Took these of my Sii7 today...more to follow!
> 
> ImageShack(TM) slideshow



What finish is that?


----------



## technomancer (Feb 25, 2012)

vampiregenocide said:


> Is that all the pics of your KxKs Techno? Also does anyone have pictures of Karl's 7 string?



That's all the ones I own currently except my blue marbalize, and I need to get new pics of that if we get a sunny day. I'll post pics of the two that got away soon 



antman95 said:


> What finish is that?



Looks like a metallic green marbalize


----------



## rgk7 (Mar 3, 2012)

Hmmm looks like I forgot about something...

Me behind the cam. Didn´t want to take this pic.. I played a little around with it:

















That´s what I forgot about


----------



## mikernaut (Mar 5, 2012)

I owned the "green lambo" for abit. But came to the conclusion I'm not a baritone scale guy and I also didn't care for the Blackouts. Ridiculous necks on these though  It went to another SS.org member


----------



## SYLrules88 (Mar 5, 2012)

wow! i love that shade of green!


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Mar 5, 2012)

I really like roberts painting. The marbalized finishes are uber sehxy


----------



## TomAwesome (Mar 5, 2012)

Another "oldies but goodies" set:


----------



## Sora01 (Mar 5, 2012)

The love of my life. :3


----------



## TMM (Mar 5, 2012)

This thread resurfacing, along with the "likes" I've gotten on my pics at the beginning since it resurfaced, have made me start regretting selling it all over again. Worst part is, I can't seem to find info on the guy I sold it to (I have tried), so I can't try to track it down & buy it again, either. Oh well, such is the life of a gear whore.


----------



## mikernaut (Mar 6, 2012)

order another


----------



## TMM (Mar 6, 2012)

My Sii8 is (supposedly) nearing completion. Last I heard it 'just' needed paint.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Mar 6, 2012)

What colour? I think a bright sparkly orange with white binding an anodized oj hardware would be sick


----------



## rgk7 (Mar 8, 2012)

@ mikernaut :

Whooooooooooooooot t f ?! This sucks man!!! Aaaargh! 

Maybe you remember: Before I got mine I contacted you because I wanted to buy it - this green Lambo. 
I´m mad at you man really really mad..... 
Aaaaaaaaaaaaargh!  Aaaaaaaaaaaaargh!


----------



## IkarusOnFire (Mar 10, 2012)

TomAwesome said:


> Another "oldies but goodies" set:




Are those dunlops flush mounted (recessed) straploks? Are they holding up to abuse, wear and tear? Looks very streamlined 

/M


----------



## TomAwesome (Mar 10, 2012)

IkarusOnFire said:


> Are those dunlops flush mounted (recessed) straploks? Are they holding up to abuse, wear and tear? Looks very streamlined
> 
> /M



They are, and while they seem to be holding up just fine, as far as I know, the guitar has never had a strap attached to it.  I only had it for a few months before it got stolen. They seem to hold up well on every other KxK, though.


----------



## mphsc (Mar 10, 2012)

Sora01 said:


> The love of my life. :3




Damn I love this song. It's bright & sunny here in Memphis, things are blooming & this track fits the day perfectly. BIKE RIDE!!!!!!

Thanks for it.


----------



## ronjhoser (Mar 10, 2012)

That sucks! The flush strap locks are super clean, though...




TomAwesome said:


> They are, and while they seem to be holding up just fine, as far as I know, the guitar has never had a strap attached to it.  I only had it for a few months before it got stolen. They seem to hold up well on every other KxK, though.


----------



## Sora01 (Mar 12, 2012)

Another video


----------



## aWoodenShip (Mar 12, 2012)

Sora01 said:


> Another video




Fuck yes. You are my hero.


----------



## mphsc (Mar 23, 2012)

I wanted to make sure to add this here as well. 





































I'm so glad I got a KxK Sii7 with the reversed in-line headstock. Every time I open the case, I feel this:  

could someone specify is this is a carve1 or carve2? Rob rounded the back edge of the lower horn, which I did not photo , but it's very slick.


----------



## technomancer (Mar 23, 2012)

Awesome 

I believe that's a carve1, carve2 has a more pronounced arch and the horn scoops are deeper and more defined. That looks more subtle to me.


----------



## mphsc (Mar 23, 2012)

technomancer said:


> Awesome
> 
> I believe that's a carve1, carve2 has a more pronounced arch and the horn scoops are deeper and more defined. That looks more subtle to me.



Thanks. I swear this guitar is about 3/4 hollow & kicks my previous PRS Hollowbody II, almost 4" deep, off the planet.


----------



## jeckert7 (Mar 23, 2012)

jacksonplayer said:


> And now I shall blind you all!!



Wow...that's wild.


----------



## WillDfx (Jun 9, 2012)

Thought I'd show off how beautiful the curly maple fingerboard is on my sii-7!


----------



## JP Universe (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## EOT (Jul 3, 2012)

May as well keep this going.

My most recent acquisition...

7DC
25.5" scale
Figured mahogany neck/body with bubinga stringers
Figured bubinga top/headstock
Pale moon ebony fretboard,truss rod cover, KxK logo, and pickup tops all cut from the same piece.
KxK made pickups wound similar to the BKP Emerald
Gloss clear paint with oiled neck


----------



## mphsc (Jul 3, 2012)

Man this shit keeps getting better & better. The figuring on those last two boards is ridiculous.


----------



## TMM (Jul 4, 2012)

Gotta say, I'm not a fan of that new distorted PRS'y headstock. But that Pale Moon Ebony,


----------



## EOT (Jul 4, 2012)

TMM said:


> Gotta say, I'm not a fan of that new distorted PRS'y headstock. But that Pale Moon Ebony,



Yeah, I wasn't real sure about it at first either. But I kinda like it now. 


I decided to get some better pics of my others so here you go

7DC 
25.5" scale 
Mahogany neck/body
Burl maple top,headstock,truss rod cover,pickup tops
Birdseye maple fretboard
KxK P90-7 pickups
Flat clear paint with oiled neck

And apparently a fly decided to land on the neck on the 2nd to last pic


----------



## EOT (Jul 4, 2012)

This has been my main player for the last 4 years or so. It's a massive sounding guitar, and is very resonant. I've tuned it as low as F with pretty good results. But I've got it back in my favorite 7 string tuning of Ab now. 

Sii-7
27" scale
Figured Mahogany neck/body
Ebony fretboard
SD Blackout pickups
Original Floyd Rose trem
Gloss clear paint with oiled neck


----------



## HighGain510 (Jul 4, 2012)

TMM said:


> Gotta say, I'm not a fan of that new distorted PRS'y headstock. But that Pale Moon Ebony,



Different strokes for different folks I guess, IMO that's the best headstock Rob has put out to date! Different enough from a PRS to not be mistaken but still classy. I dig it!


----------



## EOT (Jul 4, 2012)

My first custom guitar. It's even more resonant than my Sii-7. And sounds just as huge. It's tuned down to F. Despite its size, it's pretty comfortable to play. It does require a little more room to move around though. 

WarriorV 7 string
27" scale
Maple neck, Mahogany wings
Ziricote fretboard, trussrod cover
SD Blackout pickups
Original Floyd Rose trem
Flat clear paint with oiled neck













































There. That's all I've got until I get my 8


----------



## TheKindred (Jul 4, 2012)

HighGain510 said:


> Different strokes for different folks I guess, IMO that's the best headstock Rob has put out to date! Different enough from a PRS to not be mistaken but still classy. I dig it!



agreed. it officially puts my KXK gas over the top.

must find buyer for a slightly used kidney ....


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Jul 4, 2012)

That warrior v is so HAWT and EVIL!! Love it man.


----------



## technomancer (Jul 5, 2012)

Whoops, almost forgot to post these 

My 7DC
- KxK 7DC double cut
- 25.5" scale
- flamed mahogany neck / body with center ebony stripe
- claro walnut top
- ebony board
- ss frets
- custom inlays front and back
- custom KxK P90-7s with walnut bobbins


----------



## kmanick (Jul 5, 2012)

that walnut 7DC is just sick.
robs work is really starting to impress me.
must seek out and play some .........


----------



## WillDfx (Sep 26, 2012)

NGD to come.


----------



## elq (Sep 27, 2012)

And another NGD to come...


----------



## WillDfx (Sep 27, 2012)

^


----------



## HighGain510 (Sep 28, 2012)

elq said:


> And another NGD to come...




That is epic Eric!


----------



## Larrikin666 (Sep 28, 2012)

I want to give Eric $2,000 as a bribe, so he'll learn how to play right handed. It bums me out that he and I appear to have similar taste in customs, but I can't ever capitalize on that when he gets bored with a guitar.


----------



## thrsher (Sep 28, 2012)

elq said:


> And another NGD to come...


 i think this blue was used as the base coat on my build.


----------



## mphsc (Sep 28, 2012)

damn that looks good with the hipshot.


----------



## WillDfx (Sep 28, 2012)

I REALLY love the looks of that with a Hipshot. I was totally against the Tone Pros bridge until I my 7DC came in. It totally changed my views on that bridge, albeit I still prefer the asthetics of the Hipshot. But the saddles are in the EXACT same locations, and it actually feels quite similar. I switched back and forth between my 7DC and the spalted sii-7 which has a Floyd Rose, and literally felt no significant difference.


----------



## mphsc (Sep 28, 2012)

^ then again, how any builders inset the TOM? Makes a huge difference.


----------



## leonardo7 (Sep 28, 2012)

WillDfx said:


> NGD to come.



Such a yummy shot. Wow!

How are those KxK pickups?


----------



## WillDfx (Sep 29, 2012)

mphsc said:


> ^ then again, how any builders inset the TOM? Makes a huge difference.



Honestly the recessed nature of this bridge in particular makes ALL the difference. A regular top mounted TOM feels like garbage to me, and that's why I was worried at first about trying one that was recessed. But like I said, I can't stress enough how comfortable and resonant the recessed TOM is.


----------



## WillDfx (Sep 29, 2012)

leonardo7 said:


> Such a yummy shot. Wow!
> 
> How are those KxK pickups?




I was going to wait for my NGD thread to give my opinion on the pickups, but I'll give you the skinny of it; INCREDIBLE!


----------



## technomancer (Sep 29, 2012)

WillDfx said:


> I was going to wait for my NGD thread to give my opinion on the pickups, but I'll give you the skinny of it; INCREDIBLE!



I'll second this, I've had a set of A5 humbuckers and a set of A5 P90-7s and both have been awesome


----------



## rgk7 (Nov 14, 2012)

Sorry for spaming  but I just NEED to share this: 

My KxK is now unofficially renamed to 
Killer x Killer !!!


----------



## fabeau (Nov 14, 2012)

I am the new owner of this guitar that was actually already posted. But since it looks (and sounds) stupid amazing I feel like re-sharing it is not that bad.

More pics by Technomancer here.

Expect a NGD soon


----------



## x360rampagex (Nov 14, 2012)

Great...now I'm gas'in like crazy.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Nov 14, 2012)

Man rob has done some really classy work this year


----------



## mphsc (Nov 14, 2012)

Stay tuned...


----------



## technomancer (Nov 14, 2012)

fabeau said:


> I am the new owner of this guitar that was actually already posted. But since it looks (and sounds) stupid amazing I feel like re-sharing it is not that bad.
> 
> More pics by Technomancer here.



All I can say is unexpected bills suck ass  I miss that guitar


----------



## fortisursus (Nov 23, 2012)

gahhhhh I want a KxK now.


----------



## Might-is-Right (Nov 23, 2012)

I will soon have an addition to this thread. The spalt top DC7 has been paid in full...as soon as the KxK P90s are dropped in I will be back up to 4 KxKs!!!


----------



## mphsc (Nov 24, 2012)

^ dude, I've been waiting for this! So glad to hear you went for the p-90's.


----------



## Might-is-Right (Nov 24, 2012)

mphsc said:


> ^ dude, I've been waiting for this! So glad to hear you went for the p-90's.



Went for the p90s based on your advice...cant wait to get this. Promise pics will follow


----------



## mphsc (Jan 12, 2013)

this needed a bump.


----------



## TheBigGroove (Jan 13, 2013)

his neck joints have always looked unstable, yet I know with some certainty they aren't....I know that he definitely knows his shit. 

Love your DC8 though dude. Simple finishes have been looking better and better to me after getting my mystic dream JP7. Do you know if Rob does custom neck profiles?

Also, any of you guys that have regular contact with him know what route hes going for his new 2013 7-string?


----------



## JP Universe (Jan 14, 2013)

Let's keep it going!!! Rob is killing it!!! 7DC #13


----------



## mphsc (Jan 14, 2013)

TheBigGroove said:


> his neck joints have always looked unstable, yet I know with some certainty they aren't....I know that he definitely knows his shit.
> 
> Love your DC8 though dude. Simple finishes have been looking better and better to me after getting my mystic dream JP7. Do you know if Rob does custom neck profiles?
> 
> Also, any of you guys that have regular contact with him know what route hes going for his new 2013 7-string?



Thanks, the neck joint is very stable & technomancer may have an answer to your neck profile question. Not sure about the 2013 7-string, hit him up, he's responsive.


----------



## TheBigGroove (Jan 14, 2013)

mphsc said:


> Thanks, the neck joint is very stable & technomancer may have an answer to your neck profile question. Not sure about the 2013 7-string, hit him up, he's responsive.



I think "neck joint" was the wrong way to describe it. I was more talking about the way the heel is shaped - how it drops off almost straight from the body and isn't really as tapered as other neck thrus.

But I'm guessing you knew what I meant


----------



## EOT (Jan 14, 2013)

TheBigGroove said:


> I think "neck joint" was the wrong way to describe it. I was more talking about the way the heel is shaped - how it drops off almost straight from the body and isn't really as tapered as other neck thrus.
> 
> But I'm guessing you knew what I meant



It's very stable. My KxK's are as stable as any guitar I've played. The just have better upper fret access than most.


----------



## gunshow86de (Jan 18, 2013)

Might-is-Right said:


> Went for the p90s based on your advice...cant wait to get this. *Promise* pics will follow



Please????

If it's the one in your music video, I think it's very similar to what I just ordered. Come on, I need something to stare at for the next few months.


----------



## mphsc (Jan 18, 2013)

Might got the one with the Spalted top.


----------



## decoy205 (May 31, 2013)

This thread needs a bump! Any new pics anyone?


----------



## thrsher (May 31, 2013)

the ones i currently owned. there have been others but ill leave it to actual owners to post


----------



## thrsher (May 31, 2013)

and since the owner of this one is not a ss.org memeber, ill post this one


----------



## jephjacques (May 31, 2013)




----------



## elq (May 31, 2013)




----------



## mcrdsd911 (May 31, 2013)

That finish is amazing ! custom ?


----------



## technomancer (May 31, 2013)

HoK Magenta-Cyan flip flop IIRC... last I looked the paint is no longer made thanks to new EPA regulations.


----------



## decoy205 (May 31, 2013)

That flip flop one is sik. Any fanned 7s?


----------



## jephjacques (May 31, 2013)

I gotta say, my KxK is the best guitar I've ever owned, hands down. It makes my Regius 7 sound completely dead in comparison.


----------



## Sora01 (Jun 3, 2013)

Another video, best guitar ever.

KxK Heels are just utterly ridiculous. No other builder, as far as I know, has came close IMO...


----------



## Erick Kroenen (Sep 21, 2013)

how did i miss this DC8 



mphsc said:


> this needed a bump.


----------



## Mklane (Sep 21, 2013)

It was for sale awhile ago too.


----------



## Erick Kroenen (Sep 21, 2013)

i just saw the post  , i was so busy working....


----------



## StringSkipper90 (Sep 21, 2013)

thrsher said:


> and since the owner of this one is not a ss.org memeber, ill post this one


I'm officially a member now It's an awesome instrument, I'm totally happy with it. Still have it in A-standard. I installed a semour duncan pegasus/sentient set last month and it absolutely rips. Here's a pic shortly after I got it last year.


----------



## FrancescoFiligoi (Sep 22, 2013)

Got this one very recently...speechless!


----------



## Mklane (Sep 22, 2013)




----------



## thrsher (Sep 22, 2013)

that Limba 7 is soo stunning! i need a KxK again


----------



## thrsher (Sep 22, 2013)

StringSkipper90 said:


> I'm officially a member now It's an awesome instrument, I'm totally happy with it. Still have it in A-standard. I installed a semour duncan pegasus/sentient set last month and it absolutely rips. Here's a pic shortly after I got it last year.



glad ya dig it. killer guitar for sure!


----------



## Hollowway (Sep 22, 2013)

Yeah, when I was speccing out my 8 scale I asked Rob about this white, but he's not doing that finish any more. It is pretty sweet!

I'm not sure how close the 7 scale and 8 scale runs are to being done, but this thread is gonna get fun when they are! I can't wait.


----------



## DavidLopezJr (Sep 22, 2013)

Hollowway said:


> I'm not sure how close the 7 scale and 8 scale runs are to being done, but this thread is gonna get fun when they are! I can't wait.


Sadly I don't think at least the 8 scale set will be done for a while. I have no confirmation that my build has started but I'm patiently waiting


----------



## thrsher (Sep 22, 2013)

DavidLopezJr said:


> Sadly I don't think at least the 8 scale set will be done for a while. I have no confirmation that my build has started but I'm patiently waiting



You were in the second run for the. 8Scale run though correct?


----------



## Hollowway (Sep 22, 2013)

I was in the first run of the 8 scales, and I emailed Rob a couple of months ago and got the impression he was working on them. Unfortunately there was no ETA when these started, so I'm not sure when he'll work on them. I think he's focussing on doing in stock instruments these days. But I really hope he works on them soon because I have a cool design I really want to get my hands on.


----------



## mphsc (Sep 22, 2013)

Really wished I could have held out for the 8scale but waiting 2+ years just isn't the cards. Next March will be two years since the second run deposits were sent in, I love KxK guitars so maybe I'll grab an in-stock at some point.


----------



## fps (Sep 22, 2013)

StringSkipper90 said:


> I'm officially a member now It's an awesome instrument, I'm totally happy with it. Still have it in A-standard. I installed a semour duncan pegasus/sentient set last month and it absolutely rips. Here's a pic shortly after I got it last year.



This guitar is incredible! What's the finish on it there, it looks very textured?


----------



## StringSkipper90 (Sep 22, 2013)

fps said:


> This guitar is incredible! What's the finish on it there, it looks very textured?



It's a matte white finish with marbleized blue running all through it. It looks kinda like a block of permafrost. It's a bit tricky to capture in a photo but it's really stunning in person.


----------



## technomancer (Sep 22, 2013)

Damn Francesco that is killer 



Hollowway said:


> I was in the first run of the 8 scales, and I emailed Rob a couple of months ago and got the impression he was working on them. Unfortunately there was no ETA when these started, so I'm not sure when he'll work on them. I think he's focussing on doing in stock instruments these days. But I really hope he works on them soon because I have a cool design I really want to get my hands on.



From what Rob has told me several 7 and 8 Scales have been sent out so far, people just aren't posting them.


----------



## elq (Sep 22, 2013)

technomancer said:


> From what Rob has told me several 7 and 8 Scales have been sent out so far, people just aren't posting them.



Luckily, it's easy to find pictures on Rob's site


----------



## larry (Sep 22, 2013)

that purple/gold 7scale is so nice, but the non-reversed headstock made me  a little.


----------



## technomancer (Sep 22, 2013)

The top two are from the runs AFAIK and the third one was one of the prototypes that was sold as an in-stock (I remember the progress pics of that celtic cross inlay, and I remember when the green marble one was for sale as I seriously considered buying it )


----------



## DavidLopezJr (Sep 22, 2013)

thrsher said:


> You were in the second run for the. 8Scale run though correct?


Yup. Bought the spot off of mpshc.


----------



## Hollowway (Sep 22, 2013)

These owners should be hunted down and hanged for their treason! Receive a KxK and not post an NGD? Unforgivable!

Those are all really nice. I would also have gone with the reversed HS on that top one, but other than that I can't find any fault in any of those designs. As much as I try to venture into more novel designs, a good super Strat just calls out my name.


----------



## nikolix (Sep 28, 2013)

Just a general question. As currently i am looking for a custom sevenstring baritone. How much would cost one from KxK guitars. Just an approximation.


----------



## thrsher (Sep 28, 2013)

i think his base price is 2699


----------



## Rotatous (Sep 28, 2013)

FrancescoFiligoi said:


> Got this one very recently...speechless!



This is my favorite KXK I have seen yet.


----------



## JPMike (Sep 28, 2013)

I guess mine belongs here too.


----------



## Najka (Sep 28, 2013)

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sevenstring-guitars/250465-ngd-kxk-sii-7-a.html


----------



## Churchie777 (Jan 30, 2014)

I Freaking love 7DC's and for that reason Rob's work deserves this bump!


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF (Jan 30, 2014)

Damn man that's a hell of a pair! Of all the shit I've been GASing for, I'm pretty set on waiting for the tax return and jumping on one of the upcoming insane builds. KxKs are just phenomenal. That rosewood neck looks sexy and I'll bet it plays sexy too!


----------



## elq (Jan 30, 2014)




----------



## Churchie777 (Jan 30, 2014)

MAJ Meadows SF said:


> Damn man that's a hell of a pair! Of all the shit I've been GASing for, I'm pretty set on waiting for the tax return and jumping on one of the upcoming insane builds. KxKs are just phenomenal. That rosewood neck looks sexy and I'll bet it plays sexy too!



The neck is smooth as hell ive spent so much time just running my hand over it


----------



## thrsher (Jan 30, 2014)

elq said:


>



i need to see the backside of this beauty


----------



## Churchie777 (Jan 30, 2014)

Its gonna be sporting a tiger eye stain too . The other instock 7dc quilt looks beautiful too


----------



## technomancer (Jan 30, 2014)

Churchie777 said:


> Its gonna be sporting a tiger eye stain too . The other instock 7dc quilt looks beautiful too



Yeah the pick Rob posted of the other one is definitely not the best one he took


----------



## Churchie777 (Jan 30, 2014)

Do share if you have them pics!


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF (Jan 31, 2014)

I check his site and image index all damn day when he does teasers like that. I need to sell something, and give him all of my money. Tiger eye stain with rosewood neck thru, black limba wings, snakewood fretboard. I need to sell my truck and take a bike to work.


----------



## thrsher (Jan 31, 2014)

cant wait to see that tiger eye finish


----------



## mphsc (Jan 31, 2014)

I wanna see some buckeye DC8 action.


----------



## thrsher (Jan 31, 2014)

me too buddy, me too


----------



## Churchie777 (Feb 1, 2014)

Ok anyone here buy #24? Sold this morning


----------



## thrsher (Feb 1, 2014)

only baritone scale here, so my pocket is safe


----------



## technomancer (Feb 2, 2014)

Wasn't me  Though I will say after seeing more pics than just the ones posted that is one amazing looking guitar


----------



## Lungo (Feb 4, 2014)

I haven't seen a KxK guitar I don't like. 

I own KxK 7DC #10. There are plenty of pictures of that guitar floating around so I won't repost any of them. I'm in the middle of a move, so everything is in chaos for a few more weeks. I'll take some outdoor shots and bump this thread after I get settled at my new home.


----------



## Churchie777 (Feb 4, 2014)

Lungo said:


> I own KxK 7DC #10.



Is that the Ebony orgy guitar?


----------



## Lungo (Feb 4, 2014)

Churchie777 said:


> Is that the Ebony orgy guitar?


 

Yes, I believe it is.


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF (Feb 4, 2014)

Lungo said:


> Yes, I believe it is.


 
Indeed, it's the sibling to #11, that I own, and won't part with for anything. What pickups are in it, if you know? I've left the stock KxK pickups in for the obvious aesthetic reasons but also because they sound so tonally perfect for that guitar. I need more experience, but my take on KxK pickups is that they sit right between BKP and the SD models I have (I'm refering to his stock wound stuff, not wound after other brand specs).


----------



## Churchie777 (Feb 4, 2014)

Yea you gotta leave them in! i love his stock wound pickups i feel no need to replace em at all


----------



## Lungo (Feb 4, 2014)

MAJ Meadows SF said:


> Indeed, it's the sibling to #11, that I own, and won't part with for anything. What pickups are in it, if you know? I've left the stock KxK pickups in for the obvious aesthetic reasons but also because they sound so tonally perfect for that guitar. I need more experience, but my take on KxK pickups is that they sit right between BKP and the SD models I have (I'm refering to his stock wound stuff, not wound after other brand specs).


 

Nice guitar! 

Mine has the original pickups as well. I was expecting to replace them like I do almost all stock pickups but they're perfect for this guitar and not going anywhere.


----------



## Boogyman69 (Feb 5, 2014)

Wasn't K.K. Downing endorsed by KxK guitars just before he retired, I seem to recall he had a V KxK, anyway they are amazing guitars!


----------



## technomancer (Feb 5, 2014)

Boogyman69 said:


> Wasn't K.K. Downing endorsed by KxK guitars just before he retired, I seem to recall he had a V KxK, anyway they are amazing guitars!



Yep KK was a KxK endorser. He used the KxK Vs on the Nostradamus tour when I saw them.

Also not a 7 but I don't think I posted pics of my neon green 6SC in here...

Specs:
- Neon GREEEEENNNNN
- 25" Scale length
- Mahogany neck through
- Mahogany wings
- Birdseye maple fretboard
- Offset ebony block fret markers and logo
- 24 Stainless Steel 6105 frets
- Birdseye maple KxK scatterwound A5 pickups
- Hannes bridge
- Dunlop dual design strap locks
- Sperzel locking tuners
- Elixir 10s tuned down 1/2 step


----------



## gunshow86de (Feb 5, 2014)

Well I don't have it anymore , but why not add to the pron? This is DC #16.


----------



## HighGain510 (Feb 5, 2014)

technomancer said:


> Yep KK was a KxK endorser. He used the KxK Vs on the Nostradamus tour when I saw them.
> 
> Also not a 7 but I don't think I posted pics of my neon green 6SC in here...
> 
> ...



If that had a thicker neck, it would be mine!


----------



## kruneh (Feb 5, 2014)

HighGain510 said:


> If that had a thicker neck, it would be mine!



If it was for sale, it would be mine!


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF (Feb 5, 2014)

Yeah that 6SC is the shit. Phenominal birds eye board and pickup bobbins! And the green is so obnoxiously awesome.

7DC#16: I really wanted that one because of the classy and simplistic look, HB sized P90s, plus the hipshot bridge. Wasn't that in an Oblivion video?

EDIT: I checked the video "Multiverse" by Oblivion. Looks like an earlier 7DC with natural binding, black bursted spalted maple top, and HB sized P-90s added. TOM bridge was the give away. Still, both are awesome guitars!


----------



## thrsher (Feb 5, 2014)

MAJ Meadows SF said:


> Wasn't that in an Oblivion video?



na, teds was a much earlier dc, it was a spalt top with blackburst with the natural binding


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF (Feb 5, 2014)

thrsher said:


> na, teds was a much earlier dc, it was a spalt top with blackburst with the natural binding


 
Yup you are right. I edited my other post after checking the video out again. I need to grab their album. 

EDIT: Found the CD at a local shop...And now I am set on a Rhodes Orthos!


----------



## Lungo (May 13, 2014)

I hope it's ok to bump a three month old thread. I promised some outdoor shots after getting settled in here and it's taken a little longer than I thought it would. 

KXK 7DC #10, purchased in November. It's been from CA to AK and made the trip with me when I drove to OR in February.


----------



## Churchie777 (May 14, 2014)

it will always be ok ti bump this thread  love it man!


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF (May 16, 2014)

Huh kinda looks like a copy of mine. 

I'll bet it sounds amazing. I love the grain on the top and fretboard. Wow. Congrats on the gorgeous axe!


----------



## MetalDaze (May 16, 2014)

This thread has me jonesing for my 7 Scale. I plan on calling it the SpaltHog&#8482;

Any ideas why?


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (May 17, 2014)

this is not the thread you want to be looking at if you are trying to save money...



edit: @ lungo...that is the most heavy duty guitar stand i have ever seen. did you buy it or build it?


----------



## broj15 (May 17, 2014)

M3CHK1LLA said:


> this is not the thread you want to be looking at if you are trying to save money...



this isn't the website to be on if you want to save money.


----------



## Churchie777 (May 17, 2014)

I was gonna mention something about that stand also


----------



## Lungo (May 17, 2014)

I picked up the stand from a local Portland craigslist seller for $50. He built a handful of them five or six years ago. I saw the ad and decided a guitar like this deserves something better than the cheap stand I've owned since 1986. This thing is like a piece of furniture. Made out of oak and walnut and very heavy. I added the Velcro strap and need to figure out how to cover up his initials. You can see an "M" barely peeking out behind the neck of the guitar.


----------



## Lungo (May 17, 2014)

MAJ Meadows SF said:


> Huh kinda looks like a copy of mine.
> 
> I'll bet it sounds amazing. I love the grain on the top and fretboard. Wow. Congrats on the gorgeous axe!



Yep, our guitars are siblings. Except yours got blonde pickups.


----------



## mikernaut (May 17, 2014)

I ended up getting the strat prototype from Adam of Angels a little while back. Absolutely love it. ( one of his pics )


----------



## flaaron (May 18, 2014)

Will Not be my last!


----------



## TraE (May 18, 2014)

flaaron said:


> Will Not be my last!


Dat arch..........


----------



## Cloudy (May 18, 2014)

My current KxK 6dc  fantastic guitar. Absolutely love the neck on this thing.


----------



## technomancer (May 19, 2014)

Cloudy said:


> My current KxK 6dc  fantastic guitar. Absolutely love the neck on this thing.



Oh wow congrats, was wondering what happened to that one. It tempted my wallet more than once


----------



## Cloudy (May 19, 2014)

technomancer said:


> Oh wow congrats, was wondering what happened to that one. It tempted my wallet more than once



I was humming and hawing over it for quite a few weeks, but the last photo on his website of the fretboard just got me.


----------

